# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تحلیل کنکور 98و99

## ArweNN

سلام دوستان گرامی
تو این تاپیک حل و تحلیل تستهای کنکور 98 و 99 قرار داده می شه و درباره سوالا نظر و تیپ و سطحشون نظر داده می شه، می تونید تجربیات و حل سوالا و نظراتونو به اشتراک  بذارید، تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن.
یه نکته رو یادآور شم  دوستانی که می خوان این کنکورا رو تو جمع بندی بزنن و تا حالا سوالا رو بررسی و حل نکردن، این تاپیکو نخونن، تا حالت آزمونی براشون بمونه.

----------


## ArweNN

سلام
سوال اول فیزیک کنکور تجربی 99 داخل
 مبحث اندازه گیری
همونطوری که تو شکل می بینیم طول جسم از 3.5بزرگتره، پس می تونیم حدس بزنیم یا 3.6یا3.7سانتی متره، که با توجه به گزینه ها 3.7 رو انتخاب کنیم می کنیم.
گام اول :دقت اندازه گیری یه خط کش یا یه وسیله درجه بندی شده برابر کوچکترین مقدار درجه بندیشه، پس اینجا دقت اندازه گیری خط کش برابره 0.5سانتی متره.
گام دوم :خطای اندازه گیری توسط خط کش و بقیه وسیله درجه بندی شده نصف یا 1/2کوچکترین تقسیم بندی(دقت وسیله) هست. پس اینجا :
محدوده خطا =+_دقت /2=+_0.5/2=0.25
گام سوم:باید حواسمون باشه که در گزارش اندازه گیری کمترین ارزش مکانی خطا و دقت اندازه گیری باید یکسان باشه باید خطای اندازه گیری رو گرد کنیم پس:
0.25رو به سمت بالا گرد می کنیم برابر می شه با +_0.3
پس :
3.7cm+_0.3cm

----------


## scorpion2020

> 


یه حسی بهم میگه امسال زیست از فصل اول دهم سوال میدن عشق سورپرایز هستن طراحا
واقعا از فصل2 شیمی دهم 1سوال دادن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!  :Yahoo (40):

----------


## ArweNN

سوال اول ریاضی کنکور ریاضی 99 داخل
گزینه 4
این سوال با نمودار ون راحت قابل حله
اما می شه برای دو مجموعه aوbبه عنوان نمونه دو مجموعه تک و سه عضوی مثال زد و سریعتر و با دقت بیشتری حلش کرد.

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ArweNN


سلام دوستان گرامی
تو این تاپیک حل و تحلیل تستهای کنکور 98 و 99 قرار داده می شه و درباره سوالا نظر و تیپ و سطحشون نظر داده می شه، می تونید تجربیات و حل سوالا و نظراتونو به اشتراک گذاشتن بذارید، تا همه بتونن استفاده کنن.


سلام عزیزم شاید باورت نشه اولین تاپیک درسیه ک خوشم اومد! مرسی خیلی مفید هس.. منم میذارم با اجازت هم اختصاصی هم عمومی ، همین روال یک سوال یک سوال خیلی خوبه و راحت خونده میشه*

----------


## be_quick

*خب سوال اول زیست ۹۹ داخل


پاسخ: گزینه ۴ : از میان جاندارانی که دارای نفریدی هستند 
میتوان کرم خاکی و پلاناریا را در نظر گرفت؛ بعضی از آنها یعنی 
پلاناریا دارای حفره ی گوارشی است که ذرات مواد غذایی را از طریق 
فاگوسیتوز دریافت میکند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
 گزینه ۱ : در مورد همه ی جانداران دارای نفریدی صادق است نه بعضی از آنها.
گزینه ۲: پارامسی به منظور تنظیم فشار اسمزی از کریچه ی انقباضی 
استفاده میکند که فاقد سامانه ی نفریدی است.
گزینه ۳ : این گزینه در مورد حشرات صادق است که فاقد سامانه ی نفریدی می باشند.*

----------


## ArweNN

> *خب سوال اول زیست ۹۹ داخل
> 
> 
> پاسخ: گزینه ۴ : از میان جاندارانی که دارای نفریدی هستند 
> میتوان کرم خاکی و پلاناریا را در نظر گرفت؛ بعضی از آنها یعنی 
> پلاناریا دارای حفره ی گوارشی است که ذرات مواد غذایی را از طریق 
> فاگوسیتوز دریافت میکند.
> بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
>  گزینه ۱ : در مورد همه ی جانداران دارای نفریدی صادق است نه بعضی از آنها.
> ...


استارت زیبا و جواب عالی ای بود.مرسی از مشارکتت
+یه نکته :سیستم دفعی پلاناریا از نوع پروتونفریدیه که کار اصلی(نه فقط کار) اون دفع آب اضافیه+مقدار کمی(نه زیاد) از ماده دفعی نیتروژن دار در پلاناریا توسط همین سیستم دفع می شه.

----------


## ArweNN

سوال دوم فیزیک تجربی داخل 99
خب سوالو اول خوب بخونیم، گفته حال سکون پس سرعت اولیش صفره
یه جسم با شتاب a و زمان tو جسم دیگه با شتاب کمتر از aیعنی9/16aو زمان t+2
هم زمان شروع به حرکت می کنن و با جابه جایی برابر به مقصد می رسن
با توجه به داده های مسئله باید از معادله جابه جایی-زمان استفاده کنیم:



پس پاسخ گزینه دو می شه

----------


## be_quick

*تست اول شیمی تجربی ۹۹ داخل



پاسخ: گزینه ۲

اینم راه حلش

*

----------


## be_quick

*سوال دوم زیست ۹۹ داخل



پاسخ : گزینه ۱
در اثر افزایش هورمون اکسین ، اتیلن در جوانه های جانبی تولید شده و افزایش می یابد.این هورمون نمی تواند باعث تأخیر در پیر شدن اندام های هوایی شود. این نقش را هورمون سیتوکینین ایفا می کند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها :
گزینه ۲ :  این گزینه در مورد هورمون سیتوکینین صادق است.
گزینه ۳ : هورمون اتیلن در هنگام ریزش برگ باعث تحریک تولید آنزیم های تجزیه کننده پکتین در دیواره ی یاخته ها می شود تا اتصال سلول ها از یکدیگر قطع شود.
گزینه ۴ : این گزینه به نقش ای هورمون آبسیزیک اسید اشاره دارد.*

----------


## ArweNN

سوال دو زیست داخل 99 
ردپای اتیلن در چیرگی راسی :اکسین جوانه راسی تولید اتیلن در جوانه های جانبی رو تحریک می کنه و در نتیجه با افزایش اتیلن در جوانه های جانبی رشد اونها متوقف می شه(متن کتاب ص 144یازدهم)

تولید هورمون اکسین در جوانه راسی - >انتقال اکسین به جوانه های جانبی->افزایش میزان اتیلن در جوانه های جانبی->ممانعت از رشد جوانه های جانبی - >چیرگی راسی
ویژگی های اتیلن :
1-تحریک ریزش برگها و میوه ها
2-افزایش میزان رسیدگی میوه ها
3-ایجاد مقاومت در بافت‌های آسیب دیده
4-مهار رشد جوانه جانبی و بروز چیرگی راسی

----------


## Arziya

> *تست اول شیمی تجربی ۹۹ داخل
> 
> 
> 
> پاسخ: گزینه ۲
> 
> اینم راه حلش
> 
> *


www.instagram.com/p/CNZttwFn9SV/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link
این هم لینک تدریس ویدیویی این سوال

----------


## ArweNN

سوال اول ریاضی تجربی داخل 99
تنها نکتش گویا کردن کسر بود

----------


## be_quick

*سوال دوم شیمی تجربی ۹۹ داخل



پاسخ : گزینه ۱

*

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick


سوال دوم شیمی تجربی ۹۹ داخل



پاسخ : گزینه ۱




اینم ورژن کامل جدول

*

----------


## be_quick

*سوال اول ادبیات تجربی ۹۹ داخل


پاسخ: گزینه ۴
معنای صحیح واژه ها: شبه: مانند، مثل، همسان، همانند /بعینه: عینا، مانند/بسنده: سزاوار، شایسته، کافی، کامل /وَیله: صدا، آواز، ناله /فرازآمدن: رسیدن، نزدیک آمدن /گبر: نوعی جامه ی جنگی، خفتان، [زره]
ّ با توجه به معانی نوشته شده در گزینه 1 سه واژه ی (شبه، بسنده، گبر)درست معنی شده است. 
درگزینه ی 2 نیز، برای سه  واژه (شبه، بسنده، وَیله)معنای صحیحی ارائه شده است. در گزینه 3 ، معنی ذکرشده برای دو واژه (بعینه، گبر)درست است و در گزینه 4 معانی ارائه شده برای 
چهار  واژه ی (شبه، بسنده، فرازآمدن، خفتان) مناسب و صحیح است.
در گزینه 1 (دلاور) معنی واژه ی شیراوژن، در گزینه گزینه 2 (کم عقلی) معنی واژه ی
سفاهت و در گزینه 3 (آراسته) معنای پدرام و (حصار) معنای دژ است.
معانی غیر مرتبط در سایر گزینه ها: 1) دلاور[ ۱ مورد] / 
2) کم عقلی [ ۱ مورد]  / 3) آراسته/حصار[۲مورد]
توجه: واژه ی بعینه از منابع کنکور 1400 حذف شده، اما با توجه به عدم تاثیرش در انتخاب گزینه درست از حذف آن پرهیز کردیم.*

----------


## be_quick

*سوال سوم زیست ۹۹ داخل

پاسخ گزینه ۴ :  هورمونهای FSH وLH هورمون های محرک جنسی هستند که در حد کتاب درسی تحت تأثیر دو نوع هورمون که 
از هیپوتاالموس (بخشی از مغز) ترشح میشوند، قرار میگیرند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
گزینه ۱ :در یک زن بالغ در صورت عدم لقاح و عدم برخورد اسپرم با اووسیت ثانویه مراحل تخمکزایی کامل نمیشود.
گزینه ۲ :استروژن میتواند در غلظت زیاد با تنظیم بازخوردی مثبت، باعث افزایش ترشح این هورمونها شود.
گزینه ۳ :در بخش زیادی از نیمه ی دوم چرخه ی تخمدانی (نیمه ی لوتئال) علیرغم
افزایش ضخامت اندومتر رحم، غلظت این هورمونها کاهش می یابد.*

----------


## be_quick

*سوال اول عربی تجربی ۹۹ داخل

پاسخ گزینه ۱: 
کلمات کلیدی : تعالَوا/کلمةِِ سواءِِ / بَیننا و بینكم /ألا نَعبد إلّا الله
مقایسه كلمات كلیدی در سایر گزینه ها :
تعالَوا: بیایید( "تعالَوا" فعل امر از صیغه ی"للمخاطبین" ،یعنی جمع مذکر مخاطب است. در گزینه های (۳) و(٤)، "بشتابید" معادل دقیقی برای این فعل به شمار نمی رود.) [رد گزینه ۳ و ٤ ]
کلمةِِ سواءِِ : سخنی یكسان ، كلمه ای یكسان( "كلمةِِ سواءِِ" یك تركیب وصفی و نكره است و"سواء:یكسان" صفت است و نباید به صورت فعلی"یكسان/برابر بوده است" ترجمه شود.)[رد گزینه های ۲ و۳]
بَیننا و بینکم: بین ما و شما ، بین ما و خودتان("بینکم" در گزینه (۴)در ترجمه لحاظ نشده است و در گزینه (۳) "بَیننا و بینکم" جا به جا ترجمه شده اند.) [رد گزینه های ۳و ۴]
ألا نعبد إلّا الله: که به جز خداوند را نپرستیم، که(اینکه) فقط الله را بپرستیم(اولا : "أَلا نعبدَ=أَن لا نعبدَ " به صورت مضارع التزامی منفی "که نپرستیم" ترجمه می شود؛ در گزینه های ۲و ۳و۴ ، "و" زائد و نادرست است. ثانیا : اسلوب عبارت، اسلوب حصر است که به دو صورت "منفی" و "مثبت و مٶکَّد" قابل ترجمه است.)[رد سایر گزینه ها]*

----------


## ArweNN

خب یه سوال جذاب ریاضی از کنکور تجربی 99 داخل
مشابه این سوال تو کنکور ریاضی خارج از کشور اومده بود. بریم برای حلش
سوال گفته آخرین عدد هر  گروه یا دسته مربع کامل باشن پس
تو گروه اول عدد یک
تو گروه دوم عدد 2^2=4
تو گروه سوم 3^2=9
...
تو گروه هشتم 8^8=64
تو گروه نهم 9^2=81 آخرین عدد هستن
پس دسته نهم اینطور نوشته می شه :
{81،...65}
واسطه حسابی 65 و 81 برابره با مجموع عدد اول و آخر دسته نهم یعنی
65+81/2=73
گزینه 3

----------


## ArweNN

> *سوال سوم زیست ۹۹ داخل
> 
> پاسخ گزینه ۴ :  هورمونهای FSH وLH هورمون های محرک جنسی هستند که در حد کتاب درسی تحت تأثیر دو نوع هورمون که 
> از هیپوتاالموس (بخشی از مغز) ترشح میشوند، قرار میگیرند.
> بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
> گزینه ۱ :در یک زن بالغ در صورت عدم لقاح و عدم برخورد اسپرم با اووسیت ثانویه مراحل تخمکزایی کامل نمیشود.
> گزینه ۲ :استروژن میتواند در غلظت زیاد با تنظیم بازخوردی مثبت، باعث افزایش ترشح این هورمونها شود.
> گزینه ۳ :در بخش زیادی از نیمه ی دوم چرخه ی تخمدانی (نیمه ی لوتئال) علیرغم
> افزایش ضخامت اندومتر رحم، غلظت این هورمونها کاهش می یابد.*


ممنون از جواب نسیم
زیست یازدهم ص57
این جمع بندی هم مربوط به این سواله
هیپوتالاموس - >ترشح هورمون های آزاد کننده - >جریان خون - >اثر روی بخش جلویی هیپوفیز - >تحریک تولید و ترشح هورمون ها

هیپوتالاموس->ترشح هورمون های مهارکننده->جریان خون->اثر روی بخش جلویی هیپوفیز - >مهار تولید و ترشح هورمون ها

----------


## ArweNN

سوال سوم ریاضی تجربی داخل 99

----------


## be_quick

*سوال چهارم زیست ۹۹ داخل


پاسخ گزینه ۲ : در حل این سوال ابتدا باید از روی ژنوتیپ فرزندان داده شده ، ژنوتیپ والدین نوشته شود: 


از آنجا که پسر مبتلا به هموفیلی است الل مربط به بیماری را از مادر ناقل خود دریافت کرده است.
چون دختر مبتلا به فنیل کتونوری است(بیماری مستقل از جنس نهفته -ff) و والدین سالم هستند، والدین ناقل هستند( Ff )
چون از میان فرزندان ، یکی دارای گروه خونی A و دیگری دارای گروه خونیB است، و گروه خونی والدین هم یکسان است، پس والدین هردو دارای گروه خونی AB هستند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها : گزینه های ۱ و ۳ : امکان مشاهده شدن گروه خونیO در فرزندان با والدین AB وجود ندارد.
گزینه ٤: برای تولد دختر هموفیل (X^h  X^h ) باید پدر خانواده بیمار باشد که در این سوال والدین سالم هستند.*

----------


## ArweNN

زیست داخل 99

گزینه یک
فقط مورد ب صحیحه
مولکول آب در بخش داخلی راکیزه ساخته می شه و در نتیجه سیانید مانع تشکیل آب می شه
سیانید واکنش نهایی مربوط به انتقال الکترون ها به o2را مهار و در نتیجه باعث توقف زنجیره انتقال الکترون می شود. 
زیست دوازدهم ص 76

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل



پاسخ گزینه ۲ :
صفاتی که روی دو کروموزوم مختلف قرار دارند 
میتوانند با هم در فرد ظاهر شوند؛ مثلا صفات مربوط به تعیین گروه خونی ABO و Rh در دو کروموزوم غیرجنسی متفاوت (کروموزوم های1 و9 )واقع شده اند و میتوانند همزمان با هم ظاهر شوند. 
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) صفات وابسته به X در مردان، برای بروز تنها به یک الل نیاز 
دارند. مثلا در مردان مبتلا به هموفیلی تنها یک الل  بیماری وجود دارد، از طرف دیگر برای بروز صفات چند ژنی هم به حضور چندین الل در سلول نیاز است.
۳ ) الل های مربوط به دگره های گروه خونی در مولکول دنا هستند و در غشای گویجه های قرمز قرار نمی گیرند.
٤ )در فردی که دارای ژنوتیپDd است،علیرغم این که دو الل متفاوت در کروموزوم های شماره ۱ دیده می شود ، پروتئین D بر غشای گویجه های قرمز وجود دارد.*

----------


## high-flown

با تشکرازعزیزان

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل

پاسخ گزینه ۳ :
منظور سوال دوزیستان بالغ است در این جانوران دو دهلیز و یک بطن وجود دارد ، با توجه به شکل ۲۹ فصل چهار کتاب دهم، در بطن خون تیره و روشن از طریق رگی که دو شاخه می شود از قلب خارج می شوند ، دوزیستان بالغ علاوه بر تنفس ششی، تنفس پوستی نیز دارند ، همانطور که می دانید ، پوست دوزیستان ساده ترین ساختار تنفسی در مهره داران محسوب می شود.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها :
۱) پیچیده ترین شکل کلیه در پرندگان، خزندگان و پستانداران مشاهده می شود.
۲)  دوزیست بالغ یک مهره دار است، که طناب عصبی پشتی دارد ، نه شکمی.
٤)پرندگان به علت پرواز کردن نسبت به سایر مهره داران انرژی بیشتری مصرف می کند و بنابراین به اکسیژن بیشتری هم نیاز دارند. واضحا چنین ویژگی در دوزیستان وجود ندارد.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل

پاسخ گزینه ۳: 
در میان اسفنکترهای لوله ی گوارش، اسفنکتر ابتدای مری و اسفنکتر خارجی راست روده از نوع مخطط هستند و تحت تأثیر دستگاه عصبی پیکری قرار میگیرند و البته اسفنکترهای لوله ی گوارش تحت تأثیر شبکه ی عصبی روده ای نیز میباشند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) گروهی از اسفنکترهای لوله ی گوارش دارای ماهیچه ی صاف هستند که تک هسته ای اند. (نقد گزینه: بهتر بود از واژه ی »بسیاری« در ابتدای گزینه استفاده میشد.)
۲) اسفنکترهای لوله ی گوارش به هنگام عبور مواد غذایی و یا حتی به هنگام استفراغ و خروج باد گلو، باز میشوند. 
٤ )به هنگام استفراغ، گروهی از بنداره ها مانند پیلور و بنداره های مری باید باز شوند تا مواد به سرعت به سمت دهان برگردند. (نقد گزینه: توجه داشته باشید که در واقع بنداره قرار نیست خودش مواد باید مسیر را برای حرکت مواد را به سمت دهان برگرداند، بلکه صرفا باز کند. متأسفانه ادبیات گزینه کمی اشکال دارد و ممکن است باعث گیج شدن دانش آموزان شود.)*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل


پاسخ گزینه ۲: بزرگترین بخش رویان دانه در گیاهان نهاندانه، لپه است. همانطور که میدانید رویان و همه ی اجزای سازنده ی آن از تقسیم میتوز سلول تخم اصلی ایجاد میشوند و این سلول هم در 
ابتدا تقسیمی با سیتوکینز نامساوی دارد. 
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) در بسیاری از گیاهان نهاندانه، آندوسپرم دانه مسئول ذخیره ی مواد غذایی است. 
۳) لپه در بسیاری از گیاهان (و نه در همه) از خاک خارج شده و به مدت کوتاهی فتوسنتز میکند. طی فتوسنتز با استفاده از مواد معدنی، مواد آلی ساخته میشود. 
٤) نخستین بخشی که هنگام رویش دانه خارج میشود، ریشه ی رویانی یا ریشه چه است.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل



پاسخ : گزینه۲
موارد "ج" و "د" صحیح است. سؤال به حشرات و به طور شاخص زنبور عسل اشاره دارد که علاوه بر چشم مرکب، دارای قابلیت بکرزایی نیز میباشد.
بررسی موارد:
(الف): سامانه ی دفعی در حشرات لوله ی مالپیگی است. آب به صورت غیرفعال و با اسمز به لوله های مالپیگی وارد میشود. 
(ب) :حشرات هرمافرودیت نیستند و نمیتوانند همزمان دارای غدد جنسی نر و ماده باشند. 
(ج): حشرات دارای اسکلت بیرونی سخت و ضخیم هستند. این اسکلت به عنوان تکیه گاه عضالت عمل میکند. 
(د): زنبورها از فرومونها به عنوان هشدار حضور شکارچی استفاده میکنند. فرومونها موادی هستند که از یک فرد ترشح میشوند و در فرد یا افراد دیگر از همان گونه پاسخ رفتاری ایجاد میکنند.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل


پاسخ : گزینه ٤
غذایی که وارد معده شده و به شکل کیموس درآمده است، برای طی مراحل نهایی گوارش باید وارد دوازدهه شود. 
بنابراین منظور سؤال، گوارش در معده است. در معده سلول های یاخته های ترشح کننده ی ماده ی مخاطی هم در حفره و هم در غده های برون ریز آن مشاهده میشوند که روی هم رفته ماده ی مخاطی زیادی را ترشح میکنند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
 ۱)کربوهیدراتها در روده ی باریک به مونوساکارید تبدیل میشوند.
 ۲)پروتئازهای معده پروتئینها را به مولکولهای کوچکتر تبدیل میکند (نه به آمینواسید).
 ۳)گوارش نهایی لیپیدهای رژیم غذایی در روده ی باریک انجام میشود و در این بخش از بدن تریگلیسیریدها (فراوانترین لیپیدهای رژیم غذایی) به طور کامل گوارش مییابند.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل


پاسخ : گزینه ۳
عدسی چشم انسان به وسیله ی تارهای آویزی به 
جسم مژگانی متصل است. جسم مژگانی در امتداد لایه ی مشیمیه قرار گرفته و با داخلی ترین لایه ی کره ی چشم یعنی شبکیه تماسی ندارد.


بررسی سایر گزینه ها: 
۱) جسم مژگانی میتواند با ساختار رنگین چشم یعنی عنبیه در تماس باشد.
 ۲)جسم مژگانی دارای ماهیچه ی صاف است و میتواند با دستگاه 
عصبی خودمختار که جزئی از دستگاه عصبی محیطی است، در 
ارتباط باشد.
٤) زلالیه در مجاورت با جسم مژگانی قرار میگیرد.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل

پاسخ : گزینه ۱
تیغه های آبششی در رشته های آبششی قرار دارندکه به واسطه ی داشتن مویرگ های خونی محل انجام تبادلات گازهای تنفسی هستند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۲) آب از طرفین تیغه های آبششی عبور میکند، نه از درون آنها.
۳) خارهای آبششی مانع خروج مواد غذایی از شکاف های آبششی 
میشوند.
٤) تیغه های آبششی بر روی رشته های آبششی قرار دارند نه روی خارهای آبششی.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل



پاسخ: گزینه ٤
به مرحله ی متافاز اشاره دارد که قبل از شروع مراحل 
مربوط به تقسیم میان یاخته رخ میدهد. در این مرحله، کروموزوم های 
همساخت و غیر همساخت به ردیف در وسط یاخته قرار میگیرند.


بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
گزینه های ۱ و ۲ : هر دو به مرحله ی تلوفاز اشاره دارد که قبل از 
آن تشکیل صفحه ی یاخته ای و تقسیم سیتوپلاسم شروع شده است. 
گزینه ۳) :تقسیم سیتوپلاسم در یاخته ی گیاهی با تشکیل ساختاری به نام صفحه ی یاخته ای ایجاد میشود. با توجه به شکل کتاب درسی تشکیل صفحه ی یاخته ای در زمانی صورت میگیرد که یاخته در مرحله ی آنافاز قرار داشته و کروموزوم ها به صورت تک کروماتیدی هستند و در دو قطب یاخته تجمع یافته اند.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل

پاسخ : گزینه ۱
فقط مورد "ج" صحیح است.
همه ی جانداران پر یاخته ای مانند گیاهان، جانوران، بسیاری از قارچها و آغازیان میتوانند به محرک های شیمیایی داخلی و خارجی پاسخ بدهند. 
بررسی موارد:
(الف)، (ب)و (د): مربوط به دستگاه عصبی است که تنها در جانوران وجود دارد. 
(ج): به طور کلی مولکولهای انتقال دهنده ی پیام مولکول های شیمیایی هستند که باید به گیرنده های اختصاصی خود متصل شوند.*

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷۱ _ گزینه ۴
در نوعی ذرت اللهای بارز عامل رنگ قرمز و اللهای نهفته عامل رنگ سفید هستند. در ژنوتیپ aaBBCC چهار الل بارز وجود دارد. بنابراین با توجه به گزینه های موجود، رنگ ذرتی با ژنوتیپ Aabbcc که فقط یک الل بارز دارد با ذرت مورد سؤال شباهت کمتری دارد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷۲ _ گزینه ۳ 
شماره های 1 تا 4 در شکل مورد نظر به ترتیب 
کوریون، آمنیون، یکی از لایه های زاینده ی جنین و بخشی است که در آینده به بند ناف تمایز می یابد. 
درگزینه( ۳ )گفته شده است که فقط یکی از لایه های زاینده همه ی بافت های مختلف جنین را میسازد که نادرست است. چراکه همه ی لایه های زاینده باید فعالیت کنند تا همه ی بافت های بدن جنین تشکیل شود. 
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) بند ناف و آمنیون هر دو در تغذیه ی جنین نقش دارند.
۲) کوریون میتواند با ترشح هورمون HCG سبب حفظ جسم زرد و تداوم ترشح پروژسترون شود. بالابودن پروژسترون مانع تخمک گذاری در فرد باردار میشود.
٤) در بخش 4 و همینطور بخش 1 در آینده رگهای خونی ایجاد میشود و به تدریج بر قطر رگ خونی آن افزوده میگردد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷۳_ گزینه ۴
منظور از اپران لک، تنظیم بیان ژن های مؤثر در تجزیه ی لاکتوز هست و به تنظیم منفی رونویسی اشاره دارد. برای حرکت رنابسپاراز روی ژن های مربوط به تجزیه ی لاکتوز، نیاز به حضور لاکتوز (دی ساکارید) میباشد تا مهارکننده از اپراتور جدا شود و راه را برای رنابسپاراز باز نماید. (نقد صورت سؤال: لفظ "اپران لک" از کتاب نظام قدیم آورده شده است و در کتاب نظام جدید وجود ندارد.)
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) در صورت اتصال لاکتوز به مهارکننده، این پروتئین از دنا جدا میشود و دیگر به اپراتور اتصال نمی یابد. به همین دلیل میل ترکیبی مهارکننده به لاکتوز بیشتر از دنا است. 
۲) در بیان ژن های مؤثر در تجزیه ی لاکتوز، رنابسپاراز به تنهایی راه انداز را شناسایی میکند و به آن متصل میشود.
۳) فعال کننده مربوط به بیان ژن های مؤثر در تجزیه ی مالتوز است. (نقد گزینه: با توجه به اینکه دانش آموز نظام جدید نمیدانست اپران لک چیست ممکن است این گزینه را به عنوان پاسخ انتخاب کرده باشد.)

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷۴_گزینه۴ 
شما در فصل سوم کتاب درسی تنها بیماری های وابسته به X نهفته(مثل هموفیلی)و مستقل از جنس نهفته(مثل فنیل کتونوری) را میخوانید. پس بیماریهایی با الگوی بارز، موردنظر این سؤال نمی باشد.
با توجه به بیماربودن پدر و سالم بودن مادر، دو حالت در نظر میگیریم:
الف) عامل بیماری مستقل از جنس نهفته است،
ژنوتیپ پدر aa و ژنوتیپ مادر AA یا Aa میباشد. پس فرزند دختر سالم با ژنوتیپ خالص نخواهیم داشت چون حتما یک الل نهفته از پدر خود دریافت می کند.
ب) عامل بیماری، وابسته به X نهفته است: ژنوتیپ پدر X^h y و مادر X^H  X^H یا X^H  X^h میباشد؛ 
پس فرزند دختر سالم با ژنوتیپ خالص نداریم چون حتما یک الل نهفته از پدر خود دریافت میکند. درستی سایر گزینه ها را میتوانید با آمیزش ژنوتیپ های پدر و مادر متوجه شوید.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷۵ _گزینه ۱
تنها مورد (ب)صحیح است. گروهی از یاخته های عصبی مانند نورون رابط فاقد میلین میباشند.
بررسی موارد:
(الف): فرض کنید یک نورون رابط با یک نورون حسی، سیناپس تشکیل دهد و با کمک آن تحریک شود. درست در اولین نقطه ای که پیام را از نورون حسی دریافت کرده است ایجاد پتانسیل عمل به حضور ناقل عصبی وابسته است و نه نقطه ی مجاورش.
(ب): با توجه به نداشتن میلین و یکنواخت بودن قطر رشته ی عصبی،سرعت هدایت پیام در طول رشته ی عصبی ثابت است.
(ج): همواره از طریق پمپ و کانال های نشتی، یونهای +Na و +Kدر حال عبور از غشا هستند. 
(د): توجه داشته باشید که هیچگاه در یک نقطه هر دو نوع کانال دریچه دار سدیمی و پتاسیمی با هم باز نیستند که بخواهند همزمان بسته شوند.
از طرف دیگر اگر منظور طراح زمانی باشد که هر دو کانال بسته 
هستند میتواند قله ی نمودار پتانسیل عمل (اختلاف پتانسیل ۳۰+)را مثال زد، که بلافاصله پس از آن با بازشدن کانال های دریچه دار پتاسیمی، اختلاف پتانسیل دو سوی غشا تغییر میکند.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷٦ _ گزینه ۲
در تارهای قرمز (کند) مقدار میوگلوبین (رنگدانه ی قرمز) بیشتر از سایر تارهاست. این تارها بیشتر انرژی خود را از تنفس هوازی به دست می آورند، پس چرخه ی کربس در آنها رخ میدهد و مهار نمیشود.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) تارهای تند نسبت به تارهای کند در مدت زمان کمتری باید منقبض شوند و در نتیجه فعالیت آنزیمی سر میوزین در آنها بیشتر است. تارهای سفید (تند)در اثر فعالیت، زودتر از تارهای کند خسته میشوند.
۳) تارهای کند بیشتر انرژی خود را از تنفس هوازی به دست می آورند. همانطور که میدانید در تنفس هوازی میزان انرژی آزادشده از مواد غذایی مانند گلوکز، از تنفس بی هوازی بیشتر است. در تارهای کند، سرعت کوتاه شدن سارکومرها کندتر است.
۴) تارهای تند نسبت به تارهای کند در مدت زمان کمتری باید منقبض شوند و در نتیجه سرعت خروج یون های کلسیم از شبکه ی سارکوپالسمی (آندوپلاسمی)آنها بیشتر است. در تارهای سفید (تند)، میتوکندری های (ساختارهای دوغشایی) کمتری حضور دارند. (نقد گزینه: لفظ شبکه ی سارکوپلاسمی از نظام قدیم آورده شده و در کتاب نظام جدید وجود ندارد.)

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*



۱۷۷_ گزینه ۱
در دوران جنینی کبد و طحال به تولید گویچه ی قرمز می پردازند که کبد جزء دستگاه گوارش و طحال جزء دستگاه لنفی است. کبد با ترشح هورمون اریتروپویتین در تنظیم تولید گویچه ی قرمز خون نقش دارد.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۲) مویرگ های کبد ناپیوسته اند و نمی توانند مانع از عبور مولکول های درشت شوند. 
۳) پلاکت ها نقش اصلی را در تولید لخته ی خونی دارند نه کبد.
۴) ماده ی حاصل از تخریب هموگلوبین، بیلی روبین است که در کبد تولید شده و وارد صفرا میشود تا از طریق مدفوع دفع گردد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷۸_ گزینه ۲
گیاهان C3 و C4 فقط در روز به تثبیت کربن می پردازند. طی چرخه ی کالوین در این گیاهان آنزیم روبیسکو CO2
را با ریبولوزبیس فسفات (ترکیب 5 کربنی2 فسفاته)ترکیب میکند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) ترکیبO2 با ترکیب پنج کربنی فسفات دار تنها طی تنفس نوری رخ میدهد. گیاهان C4 تنفس نوری ندارند (تنفس نوری درآنها به ندرت رخ میدهد).
۳) طی تنفس نوری مولکول پنج کربنه به دو مولکول دو و سه کربنه میشکند. گیاهان C4 تنفس نوری ندارند. 
 ۴) تولید اسید چهارکربنی در گیاهان C3 رخ نمیدهد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۷۹_ گزینه ۲
موارد (الف)و (ج)به درستی بیان شده است. 
بزرگ سیاهرگ زبرین و زیرین و سیاهرگ اکلیلی (همگی با خون تیره)به دهلیز راست و سیاهرگ های ششی (با خون روشن) به دهلیز چپ وارد میشوند.
بررسی موارد:
(الف): در رگ هایی با خون تیره نسبت به رگ هایی با خون روشن،هموگلوبینO2 کمتری حمل میکند.
(ب): بزرگ سیاهرگ زیرین خون اندام های پایینی و بزرگ سیاهرگ زبرین خون اندام های بالایی قلب را جمع آوری میکند، اما سیاهرگ اکلیلی تنها خون اطراف قلب را به دهلیز راست وارد میکند. 
(ج): در همه ی سیاهرگ ها، لایه ی میانی رشته های کشسان زیادی دارد.
(د): حرکت خون در سیاهرگ اکلیلی تحت تأثیر تلمبه ی ماهیچه های اسکلتی قرار نمی گیرد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۸۰_ گزینه ۱
از سازوکارهای گونه زایی میتوان به گونه زایی هم میهنی و دگرمیهنی اشاره کرد. در هر دو نوع این سازوکارها، افرادی با ژنوتیپ متفاوت از والدین تولید میشوند که دلیل تفاوت محتوای ژنی آنها با والدین، میتواند وقوع عواملی مانند نوترکیبی یا جهش باشد که باعث تولید گامت های نوترکیب و متفاوت با والدین میشود.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۲) انتخاب طبیعی موجب حذف افراد ناسازگار با طبیعت میشود اما نمیتواند در افراد تغییری ایجاد کند. 
۳) در گونه زایی دگرمیهنی تنها زمانی میتوان اثر رانش را در نظر گرفت که جمعیت کوچک باشد. همچنین در گونه زایی هم میهنی هم اثر رانش چندان مطرح نیست. 
 ۴)در گونه زایی هم میهنی مانع جغرافیایی وجود ندارد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۸۱_گزینه ۱
طی فرایند ترجمه، دومین پیوند پپتیدی بین آمینواسیدهای شماره ی 2 و 3 درون جایگاه A ریبوزوم تشکیل می شود. سپس ریبوزوم حرکت نموده و tRNA فاقد آمینواسید از جایگاه P به E رفته و سپس از ریبوزوم خارج میشود.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۲) سست شدن این پیوند، قبل از تشکیل دومین پیوند پپتیدی اتفاق می افتد. 
۳) آمینواسید در جایگاه P از رنای ناقل جدا میشود.
ـ ۴)  (tRNA) حامل سومین آمینواسید، قبل از تشکیل دومین پیوند پپتیدی، وارد جایگاه A گردیده است.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۸۲_گزینه ۴
باکتری های شیمیوسنتزکننده، بدون داشتن رنگیزه های فتوسنتزی به تثبیت کربن میپردازند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) باکتریهای نیترات ساز، با اکسایش آمونیوم و انرژی و الکترون های حاصل از آن به روش اکسایشی به تولید ATP میپردازند.
۲) یاخته ها برای تبدیل پیرووات به الکتات باید NADH را به
(NAD+)تبدیل کنند.
 ۳)طی فرایند فتوسنتز در تک یاخته هایی مثل سیانوباکتری و اوگلنا، آب مصرف میشود تا گاز اکسیژن ایجاد گردد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست۹۹ داخل*


۱۸۳_گزینه ۳
در التهاب ماکروفاژها و یاخته های دیواره ی مویرگ به تولید پیک شیمیایی می پردازند. هیچ یک از این سلول ها در ایمنی اختصاصی دخالتی ندارند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) ماکروفاژها براساس ویژگی های عمومی به شناسایی عوامل بیگانه میپردازند.
۲)یاخته های دیواره ی مویرگ و ماکروفاژ درون ریبوزوم های خود به تولید پروتئینها (متنوع ترین مولکولهای زیستی) می پردازند.
٤) هر دو نوع یاخته توانایی تولید و ترشح اینترفرون نوع 1 را دارند.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۸٤_گزینه ۲ 
موارد (ب)و (د) به درستی بیان شده اند.
بررسی موارد:
(الف): مژک های گیرنده های تعادلی در تماس با ماده ی ژلاتینی هستند و با مایع درون مجاری ارتباط مستقیمی ندارند. 
(ب): با جابهجایی سر، این گیرندهها باعث ارسال پیام عصبی به مغز (مخچه)میشوند.
(ج): با حرکت مایع درون مجاری نیم دایره، ابتدا ساختار ژلاتینی و سپس مژک ها خم میشوند تا در نهایت گیرنده ها تحریک شوند و کانال های یونی غشایی آنها باز شود. 
(د): گیرنده های تعادلی پیامهای خود را به مخچه ارسال میکنند، مخچه توسط استخوان جمجمه و پرده ی پیوندی مننژ احاطه شده است.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*

۱۸۵_گزینه ۳
بخش قشری فوق کلیه به ترشح هورمون های جنسی، کورتیزول و آلدوسترون میپردازد. هورمون کورتیزول میتواند باعث تضعیف سیستم ایمنی بدن و در نتیجه کاهش فعالیتهای مغز استخوان شود. هورمون کورتیزول با تخریب پروتئینهای خوناب و آلدوسترون با افزایش دادن فشار خون باعث خیز میشود.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱)کمکاری غده ی پاراتیروئید باعث کاهش +Ca2 خوناب میشود. 
همانطور که میدانید این یون برای انقباض ماهیچه ها الزم است و در چنین شرایطی عمل انقباض عضلات مختل میشود. از طرف دیگر یون کلسیم برای تبدیل پروترومبین به ترومبین نیاز است و 
در نتیجه در خون این افراد میزان ترومبین کاهش می یابد. از طرفی وقتی ترومبین زیاد شود، انعقاد خون دچار مشکل نمی شود.
۲) هیپوفیز پسین، به ترشح هورمون های اکسی توسین و ضدادراری می پردازد. کاهش هورمون اکسیتوسین موجب کاهش ترشح شیر (به دلیل کاهش انقباض ماهیچه های غدد شیری)و کاهش هورمون ضدادراری باعث تولید ادرار رقیق میشود.
٤) پرکاری تیروئید باعث افزایش هورمونهایT3 و T4 و در نتیجه افزایش سوخت و ساز بدن میشود. افزایش سوخت و ساز بدن، ضربان قلب را افزایش میدهد. همچنین با افزایش سوخت و ساز و کمبود گلوکز به عنوان سوخت اصلی، بدن مجبور است از پروتئین ها به عنوان سوخت استفاده کند که منجر به تضعیف عضلات میشود.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*

۱۸٦_گزینه۱
یکی از علائم وجود نیای مشترک بین افراد یا گونه، وجود ساختارهای همتا در آنهاست.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۲)زیست شناسان از ساختارهای همتا به عنوان شواهدی برای تغییر گونه ها استفاده میکنند. 
۳) توالی های حفظ شده در بین گونه های مختلف دیده میشود.
٤)اندام های وستیجیال در برخی جانداران، فاقد نقش است.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*


۱۸۷_گزینه ۳
در بخش مبادله‌ای دستگاه تنفس غشای پایه ی مشترک بین سلول های پوششی حبابک ها و مویرگ ها دیده میشود.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
 ۱)در ابتدای بینی بافت سنگفرشی چندلایه حضور دارد. از طرفی مویرگ های فراوان بینی به گرم شدن هوا کمک میکنند.
۲)یاخته های ترشحی به تولید ماده ی مخاطی می پردازند که ضخامت آن غیریکنواخت است. غیریکنواخت بودن لایه ی مخاطی از شکل کتاب قابل برداشت است.

٤) در مجاری هادی، بافت پوششی مژک دار است و مژک ها درون ماده ی مخاطی قرار دارند. درون ماده ی مخاطی آنزیم لیزوزیم با فعالیت ضدمیکروبی حضور دارد.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل
*


۱۸۸_گزینه ی ۲
پستانداران به زاده های خود شیر میدهند. در همه ی پستانداران گردش خون مضاعف و تنفس ششی وجود دارد و در همه ی آنها فشار خون در گردش کوچک (ششی یا ریوی)از فشار خون در گردش بزرگ (عمومی)کمتر است. (نقد گزینه: در هیچیک از کتاب های نظام جدید کلمه ی ریه به معنای شش نیامده است. بنابراین ممکن است دانش آموز معنای کلمه ی فشار خون ریوی را نداند.)
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
 ۱)در پستانداران نشخوارکننده گوارش میکروبی قبل از گوارش آنزیمی صورت میگیرد.
۳) پستانداران برای تنفس از پمپ فشار منفی و نیروی مکشی 
قفسه ی سینه استفاده میکنند.
۴) تنها در پستانداران جفت دار،کوریون از اختلاط خون مادر و جنین جلوگیری میکند.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*



۱۸۹_ گزینه ۱
فقط مورد (د)صحیح است.
بررسی موارد:
(الف): انقباض دهلیزها در قله ی موج P نمودار نوار قلب آغاز میشود در حالی که پیام انقباض به بطنها در ابتدای موج QRS میرسد.
(ب): زمانی که پیام تحریک در دهلیزها در حال انتشار است این پیام به لایه ی پیوندی عایق بین دهلیزها و بطن ها می رسد. در این حالت هنوز بطن ها انقباض خود را آغاز نکرده اند.
(ج): در آغاز انقباض بطنها، پیام تحریک باید از گره دوم (دهلیزی ـ بطنی) عبور کرده باشد.
(د): انقباض دهلیزها در حدود نقطه ی R در نوار قلب پایان مییابد و در این زمان پیام انقباض به دیواره ی بطن ها رسیده و در حال انتشار است.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*



۱۹۰_گزینه ۳
آنزیم ها میتوانند به کمک کاهش دادن انرژی فعالسازی، سرعت واکنش هایی را که در بدن موجود زنده انجام شدنی هستند افزایش دهند نه اینکه واکنش های غیرممکن را ممکن سازند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) آنزیم دنابسپاراز پیوند بین فسفات ها را در نوکلئوتیدها میشکند و از آن انرژی ایجاد میکند. این انرژی صرف اتصال نوکلئوتیدها به یکدیگر و تولید رشته ی پلی نوکلئوتیدی می شود. در واقع شکسته شدن پیوند بین فسفات ها واکنش انرژی زا و تشکیل پیوند بین نوکلئوتیدها انرژی خواه است.
۲) آنزیم دنابسپاراز با خاصیت بسپارازی خود پیوند فسفودی استر را ایجاد میکند و اگر الزم باشد طی ویرایش با خاصیت نوکلئازی خود این پیوند را میشکند.
٤) بعضی آنزیم ها با اتصال به مولکول هایی مانند کوآنزیم ها یا مواد معدنی مخصوصی می توانند تمایل خود برای اتصال به پیش ماده را افزایش دهند.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*



۱۹۱_گزینه ی ۳
با توجه به شکل 22 فصل 4 کتاب دهم، یاخته های یقه دار پیکر اسفنج فقط در بخش داخلی بدن قرار دارند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
 ۱)با توجه به شکل یاخته های منافذ بدن اسفنج میتوانند در 
مجاورت یاخته های مختلفی مثل یاخته های یقه دار قرار داشته باشند.
۲) اسفنج کیسه ی گوارشی ندارد.
۴) آب از طریق سوراخ هایی وارد بدن اسفنج شده و به کمک یاخته های یقه دار درون بدن به حرکت درمی آیند.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*



۱۹۲_ گزینه ۴
با کاهش میزان اسید معده در بدن انسان، ممکن نیست ترشح همه ی مواد در لوله دچار اختلال شوند.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) چنانچه سلول های کناری معده دچار اختلال شده باشند، هم ترشح HCl و هم ترشح عامل داخلی معده دچار اختلال میشود. 
۲)با کاهش عامل داخلی معده، جذب ویتامین B12 دچار مشکل شده و در نتیجه فرد دچار کم خونی و کاهش میزان هماتوکریت میشود.
 با کاهش میزان اسید معده، پپسینوژن ها کمتر به پپسین تبدیل می شوند و هضم پروتئین ها در معده دچار مشکل میشود.
۳) اگر شبکه ی عصبی زیرمخاطی در معده دچار اختلال شده باشد، نمی تواند میزان ترشح مواد را در معده تنظیم کند و در نتیجه مثلا ترشح HCl هم کاهش پیدا میکند.

----------


## be_quick

*زیست ۹۹ داخل*



۱۹۳_گزینه ی ۴
غذا در چینه دان ملخ ذخیره شده و به کمک آمیلاز بزاق اندکی نرم تر میشود. همانطور که میدانید، غذای واردشده به چینه دان ابتدا توسط صفحات آرواره مانند و سپس به کمک آمیلاز بزاق در دهان گوارش خود را آغاز کرده است.
بررسی سایر گزینه ها:
۱) شیردان گاو مسئول ترشح آنزیم های گوارشی است اما آبگیری غذا در هزارلا انجام میشود.
۲) روده ی کور در محل اتصال روده ی بزرگ اسب به روده ی باریک قرار دارد و دارای میکروب هایی است که به ترشح سلولاز می پردازد. توجه داشته باشید که سلول های بدن جانور توانایی ترشح سلولاز را ندارند.
۳) سنگدان پرندگان دانه خوار در آسیاب کردن غذا نقش دارد. این بخش در ترشح آنزیم های گوارشی دخالتی ندارد.

----------

